# Help changement d'iPhone chez bouygues



## Belize375 (16 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, 
Je vous présente mon problème, se week end une amie a moi a finis de tuer mon bien aimé Iphone SE sous IOS 10 que je n'aurai lâché pour rien au monde. 

Ayant absolument besoins d'un téléphone, je me précipite donc chez Bouygues le lundi (étant en renouvellement de forfait), le SE étant indisponible je repars donc réengager et avec un Iphone 6 sous IOS 11.2.6.
Or je m'aperçois que le 6 présente de nombreux ralentissements et que pour un téléphone que je compte garder 2 ou 3 ans je suis persuadé qu'il ne tiendras pas la distance hardware/software si je puis dire ^^.
Je compte donc utiliser le délais de rétractation de bouygues afin de leurs rendre le 6. 
La question est la suivante: 
- Est ce que je reprends un iphone SE qui sera (je suppose) sous IOS 11.2.6 à l'achat et fait un downgrade sous IOS 10 quand je rentre chez moi afin de l'avoir comme avant 
Ou bien 
- Est ce que je prend directement un Iphone 7? 

Puissiez vous m'éclairer, Merci


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2018)

Bonjour 

Impossible de revenir sous iOS 10

Je vous conseille le 7


----------



## Locke (16 Mai 2018)

Belize375 a dit:


> - Est ce que je reprends un iphone SE qui sera (je suppose) sous IOS 11.2.6 à l'achat et fait un downgrade sous IOS 10 quand je rentre chez moi afin de l'avoir comme avant


C'est comme avec un Mac, on ne peut pas revenir en arrière si une version de macOS est déjà installée.


----------



## LaJague (16 Mai 2018)

Pas de rétractation en vente en magasin sauf accord plus favorable du magasin mais c’est rare


----------



## asticotboy (17 Mai 2018)

On veut bien t'éclairer... mais en général dans ces cas là, c'est ton budget qui gagne à la fin...
Prends le 7 !


----------



## Belize375 (18 Mai 2018)

Merci de vos réponses rapides en effet j'étais persuadé, qu'il était possible de downgrade un Iphone, je vais donc me rendre chez bouygues en priant le dieu du geste co'


----------



## daffyb (18 Mai 2018)

Belize375 a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses rapides en effet j'étais persuadé, qu'il était possible de downgrade un Iphone, je vais donc me rendre chez bouygues en priant le dieu du geste co'


un iPhone 6 est moins performant qu'un SE, tu m'étonnes que tu voies la différence, elle est bien là !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2018)

Les programmes changement de mobile ou avec réengagement ça ne vaut pas le coup.

Il vaut mieux un forfait sans engagement et payer le mobile plein pot.


----------

